# Harrison Ford Injured while filming Star Wars episode VII



## WooferHound (Jun 13, 2014)

Harrison Ford Broke Ankle while filming Star Wars episode VII

http://www.theverge.com/2014/6/12/5...ed-after-ankle-injury-while-filming-star-wars


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jun 13, 2014)

I've got a bad feeling about this...

Sent from my SPH-L720


----------



## josh88 (Jun 13, 2014)

It sounds the the piece that did it was part of the falcon too, what a piece of junk! 


Via tapatalk


----------



## alyx92 (Jun 13, 2014)

josh88 said:


> what a piece of junk!
> 
> 
> Via tapatalk



Hey. She'll make .5 past lightspeed. She may not look like much but she's got it were it counts kid.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jun 14, 2014)

Yes, but in what amount of time can she make the Kessel run?

Sent from my SPH-L720


----------



## techieman33 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hopefully it was a clean break and he can recover. I have a neighbor about that age that broke an ankle and they put her right into a nursing home and told her she would probably never walk again. They said that at her age the human body doesn't react well to broken bones and it could take a year or more to heal, if it ever did.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 14, 2014)

His son said this morning the he's going to get some screws and a plate. And at 71, that's going to take a long time to heal. I have the feeling someone in England spent the day yesterday scrambling to find a body double that they can digitally stick his head on.


----------



## kwithnok (Nov 18, 2014)

its a trap!


----------



## porkchop (Nov 19, 2014)

Late to the game but no one else said it yet..

That's what Han gets when he doesn't shoot first.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Jul 28, 2016)

Figured I'd continue the old thread rather than make new- https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...mits-health-and-safety-breaches-harrison-ford

Pretty textbook example on the importance of e-stops and safety protocol, not to mention the benefits of using stagehand power over hydraulic/electric for automation- at least for small productions these days. I know we see a fair amount of "I wanna hook up this old dryer motor to move this wall..." posts on here.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jul 28, 2016)

I have not read your linked Guardian piece yet, but I remember seeing some coverage recently suggesting that his injury was not nearly as 'cool' as was originally suggested. Garden-variety accident with an overhead door I remember correctly.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## StradivariusBone (Jul 28, 2016)

> Andrew Marshall, prosecuting, said the breaches had caused a “risk of death” and that if the emergency stop had not been pressed in time, it could have been a very different outcome for Ford. “It could have killed somebody. The fact that it didn’t was because an emergency stop was activated,” he said.
> A health and safety executive described the weight of the Millennium Falcon door as comparable to that of a small car.




> Ford said: “Now we had lots of money and technology and so they built a ******* great hydraulic door which closed at light speed and somebody said, ‘Ooh I wonder what this is?’


----------



## porkchop (Jul 29, 2016)

> A health and safety executive described the weight of the Millennium Falcon door as comparable to that of a small car.



Would have been pretty difficult to move with human power in a safer way especially given the speed they described.

Now why the door didn't have a safe edge is a much different question. I've seen 900,000 lbs do a full torque reverse stop. It made an ugly noise, but no one was hurt as a result because the safe edge did its job.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 1, 2016)

A stage hand died I'm Florida when he fell from a catwalk with no hand rails. The fine the theater faced was $4,900. We've seen similar fines many other times as well.

Will the fine for crushing Harrison Ford's leg be a larger or smaller fine? I'm thinking it's at least $50k.


----------



## porkchop (Aug 1, 2016)

There are limits on first time offences so unless the production company has had run-ins with OSHA in the past I wouldn't expect it to be too much. The numbers vary from state to state, but single digit thousands of dollars is common in my experience. Same reason Feld was only fined $7k for "Hair Hang Act" accident.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Aug 1, 2016)

porkchop said:


> Would have been pretty difficult to move with human power in a safer way especially given the speed they described.



No doubt, I didn't mean to imply they should have gone that way. I just know it's a common thread to want to "automate" things in the HS/Community world and FWIW stage hand power is much safer/economical.


----------



## JohnD (Oct 14, 2016)

The number is in!
https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...-firm-fined-16m-over-harrison-ford-leg-injury

EDIT: The number in the above link is misleading, the fine was 1.6M pounds or $2 million US.


----------



## Amiers (Oct 15, 2016)

> Prosecutor Andrew Marshall recounted how Ford had gone through the door on the set with another actor and hit a button during a second dress rehearsal. Walking back through the door, Ford believed the set was not live and the door would not close because it had not done so during previous rehearsals.



So he hit a button that he knew might operate the door? Kind of a stupid thing to do if it could possibly close. I think he should of been paying more attention and not been touching stuff.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 16, 2016)

so glad that they killed off his character.


----------



## Kelite (Oct 17, 2016)

Well, yes and no.
As we know- no one really ever dies in Star Wars, the just become hazy, cloudy spirits who guide and encourage the others. 

See you at LDI!


----------

